# Induction Burners for large pots / pans



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone seen anything for 16" pots and pans?

I'm looking for an induction element for my big stock-pots, brew pots and canners. (40qt) 

I'd like to get away from using my out-doors propane burner.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I haven't seen anything for a stand alone induction hob in that size.

There are full stove units that autosense the size of the pot and that's how big the burner is. They're  very expensive but this tech should come down in price over the next few market cycles.  This is in the Thermador Freedom line.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

The only one I've seen is from CookTek

http://www.cooktek.com/product/cook...free-standing-large-induction-stock-pot-range

I haven't had much luck getting information on it though - even a price quote.... /sigh


----------



## HeideM (Oct 10, 2018)

Have you found anything yet for a 16" pots? I have not seen any hobs even large enough for a 13" pan. Thermador has the largest burner in a cooktop at 13" although their new Freedom cooktop is really the whole surface is one large cooking surface. I have a Thermador induction cooktop, model CIT365GM. It worked great for five years then it started playing up. When I go to turn it on, all of the burners and the timer have a flashing “E”. I have had the technician out several times. He replaced the display panel twice. It worked for five days after the first time and three days after the second time. The technician also called technicians and neither of them know what is wrong with the cooktop. I have spent the last year dealing with this issue. Thermador does not know what is wrong with the cooktop therefore does not know how to fix it. The serial number is 000007, which makes me believe that it is the seventh one off the production line. Either they are hiding a known issue that has been fixed in newer models or they do not want to admit that they do not know what is wrong with it. I asked them to replace the cooktop because they cannot fix it. They have offered to have me pay over $2200 to replace it. Thermador is supposed to be high end and should work for more than five years.


----------

